# Those round disky thingys that rehydrate tobacco



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

No, this isn't a thread about rehydration of tobacco. This is a how do I use thread :beerchug:

I have never seen any instructions on how to use them or for how long you let them sit in the distilled water before putting them with the tobacco?

Every company that sells them doesn't say jack except that they are a buck or two...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

They don't rehydrated tobacco but are meant to help keep tobacco hydrated. Only use distilled water and leave them in water a few minutes as they don't absorb or hold much water. Put them on a paper towel to drain excess moisture before adding to your baccy.

Use them with caution as I have found mold growing on them, also I doubt the effectiveness of them as every one I've ever seen in a baccy jar has been bone dry.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

My local B&M has these new plastic egg ones for .69 a piece. They have them in every jar of bulk tobacco also so I figured I would buy some up and give them a try in my larger jars. I will keep you posted on how they work.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

CWL said:


> Use them with caution as I have found mold growing on them, also I doubt the effectiveness of them as every one I've ever seen in a baccy jar has been bone dry.


Yep, they don't hydrate at all, except for the tobacco directly in contact with them, which start to mold.

Best way I've found to use them....well, I haven't. I think they're a waste of money and tobacco.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

might want to try the hydrating pillows instead of the disk, they relase moisture slowily and isn't in direct contact with the tobacco
troy


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there a reliable way to reconstitute tobacco that's gotten a bit dry? After the fact, I mean.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Those things are cheap but don't work well. The crystal humidifier or pillows or Heartfelt beads work much better.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

J. R. Henderson said:


> Is there a reliable way to reconstitute tobacco that's gotten a bit dry? After the fact, I mean.


I'm hesitant to post this but it's what I do and I've never had it go bad. I put the tobacco in a plastic container with a good seal (I use Ziploc Twist-N-Loc's) give it a few squirts of distilled water from the little squirter thing I keep to wet down my RH beads as needed, give the baccy a little tumble with my hands, put the lid on tight and let it sit a day or two in a nice dark cool place. (i.e. my basement baccy laboratory)

I don't know if I get away with this because I have an almost ideal tobacco environment down here year round, if luck just favors the dumb, or what but I've done this many times over the years and never had a mold issue. I think if you tried this and then set the container on the window sill in July you'd be asking for trouble, but if you have a decent place to put it and some tobacco to experiment with give it a whirl. It's worked for me many times over the years.

As for these little disks, I've never really used them. If you have good quality jars with a proper seal and transfer your tobacco before it dries out there shouldn't be a need for these. The only possibility I could see is if you have a very small amount of weed in a very large jar and are opening it frequently and not finishing off the tobacco for quite an extended period of time. :dunno:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Humidifying disks have worked fine for me for years now. I use only distilled water, dip them for about an hour, then dry them with a paper towel and velcro them to the inside of the lid of the mason jar. I just make sure that there is enough clearance at the top of the jar so the disk doesn't come in direct contact with the baccy. Yes, the disks dump the humidity load fast, but for me this is a moot point; the mason jar is tightly closed, so the humidity remains inside and filters down throughout the contents. I throw out the older disks when I've used them too long. Just recently I reconstituted a jar of St. Bruno RR whose contents had arrived on the dry side, improving both the taste and the burning qualities of this baccy. Never tried it with bone dry dustlike baccy as I think it would be a waste of time. I use disks all the time and have had no problem with mold.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

ultramag said:


> I'm hesitant to post this but it's what I do and I've never had it go bad. I put the tobacco in a plastic container with a good seal (I use Ziploc Twist-N-Loc's) give it a few squirts of distilled water from the little squirter thing I keep to wet down my RH beads as needed, give the baccy a little tumble with my hands, put the lid on tight and let it sit a day or two in a nice dark cool place. (i.e. my basement baccy laboratory)
> 
> I don't know if I get away with this because I have an almost ideal tobacco environment down here year round, if luck just favors the dumb, or what but I've done this many times over the years and never had a mold issue. I think if you tried this and then set the container on the window sill in July you'd be asking for trouble, but if you have a decent place to put it and some tobacco to experiment with give it a whirl. It's worked for me many times over the years.


I'll give that method a try. I do in fact have a dark, cool cellar, so that ought to be a good place to leave the tobacco while it reconstitutes.

I ask because I recently purchased a 12 oz. can of Middleton Cherry just to try it. It's not the best tobacco in the world, but it's serviceable. It seems dry to me, though, at least compared to pretty much every other pipe tobacco I've smoked (possibly due to it sitting on a shelf for a while). I'm curious to see if a bit more moisture content will have any effect on the flavor and coolness of the smoke.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I figured what the heck and did a test. I soaked the disk for 1 hour like you told me and then put it in a small bag of old dried out Westminster I had at the bottom of a tin.

Wow I left it overnight with the disk in the bag and it's like new and smokes great. It's puffy, spungy, easy to light and not dry at all.

This really worked and am very happy.

I have included pics of before and after...

Thanks for the 1 hour instuction. That really helped!


----------



## sherie (May 26, 2016)

hi i never y used a disc or pillow,i used old fashioned method,i take the heal of bead,end cut,and i cut it in half,put it between a napkins,to keep crumbs from falling into tobacco,and i leace in for a couple hrs,then check,if your tobacco still seems dry then leaave it in a couple more then recheck,when the tobacco seems moist enough tak eout the bread,i promise you this is a safe way to refresh dry tobacco,one time all ihad was raisen bread, there was a bit of cinnamon flavor that was actually pleasent,anyway a bit of bread does wonders


----------

